# Think Ive found an April Fools joke and the Spanish have fallen for it LOL



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Check this out people. Looks like the diario sur have fallen for it!

Ryanair creará vuelos «libres de niños» a partir de octubre. SUR.es


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

I suppose they wont know that its the Uk and Eire "dia de los inocentes" tomorrow!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

leedsutdgem said:


> Check this out people. Looks like the diario sur have fallen for it!
> 
> Ryanair creará vuelos «libres de niños» a partir de octubre. SUR.es


Well, that´s not surprising really because thet don´t have April Fool´s day here. The equivalent is Los Santos Innocentes (28 December).

Ryanair´s own press release says this (clearly dated 1 April):

While the survey found that passengers would prefer to avoid other people’s children, it placed ‘blame’ firmly with parents with top gripes being:

1. 50% Parents who expect ‘special treatment’ because they have children.
2. 25% Parents who allow children to annoy those in seats behind.
3. 15% Parents who board late and expect others to accommodate them.
4. 10% Parents who allow children to run in the aisles or kick seats.

http://www.ryanair.com/en/news/child-free-flights-from-october-2011


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Ryanair offer free child seats :












Doggy


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Pretty sure this is one too??????!!!

Costa News - Costa honeymoon for royal couple


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Love the Benidorm Honeymoon idea!!
What about this news about Ronaldo??????
Portugal 'sells' Ronaldo to Spain in €160m deal on national debt - International, Football - The Independent


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Ryanair offer free child seats :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Omg dont give them ideas lol


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Air tax in the UK!!!

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...p-improve-environment-115875-23029434/http://


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The Daily Mash - Mail readers' heads explode in search for April Fool



> THOUSANDS of heads were exploding across Britain today as people tried to work out which Daily Mail story was a hoax.
> 
> Homes and offices were filled with the strains of mounting confusion followed by a wet bursting sound as walls, ceilings and bus stops were spattered with fresh brain.
> 
> ...


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

fourgotospain said:


> Pretty sure this is one too??????!!!
> 
> Costa News - Costa honeymoon for royal couple


Good one. Did you notice the name of the hotel - La Porfilo. This is an anagram of April Fool.


----------

